# European Polecat Kits



## Fixx

Fidget 'The Stinker' McPolecat is now officially a Dad, Tillie gave birth to 8 Polecat Kits two nights ago. Mum and kits are doing well. Photos as soon as possible...which may not actually be that long as she is remarkably calm and more than happy to come out for a fuss at feeding time.


----------



## bassy 1019

*poles*

looks like i may be getting 2 hobs if poss! would love to see photos as and when please.


----------



## Tan

Congrats, looking forward to pics.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ooohhhh ahhhh i like the sounds of these lol..... X x X


----------



## blackberry

do you know anyone who has an adult dark polecat jill for sale? i am not having much luck


----------



## laura-jayne

aww i cant wait for these pics!!


----------



## bassy 1019

cant wait 4 pics as well, i keep comin on here to see if pics on here. hurry up!


----------



## LoveForLizards

blackberry said:


> do you know anyone who has an adult dark polecat jill for sale? i am not having much luck


You are best looking for a european polecat then a dark polecat. They are easier to find in true form and they dont loose the dark mask like most dark polecats do : victory:


----------



## pinktoe

Lovley cant wait to see pics  I just got ferret today and looking for more lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

pinktoe said:


> I just got ferret today


:no1::no1: Good news, been waiting to hear that for what seems like aaaaaaaaaages now Lol!!


----------



## pinktoe

LoveForLizards said:


> :no1::no1: Good news, been waiting to hear that for what seems like aaaaaaaaaages now Lol!!


Lol yep but would have been longer if someone didnt offer me a free hutch : victory:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx have we any photos yet of them poles? or is it still a bit early?


----------



## bassy 1019

wot no photos! we need to see baby poles! asap.


----------



## Fixx

Took a chance tonight, Mum was more interested in having a run outside of her 'maternity' cage than being bothered about us messing about in her cage so I managed to get a photograph.


----------



## brittone05

Oh my word - how cute  Congrats x


----------



## laura-jayne

aww the pic wont show on my pc...*kicks it!!!*


----------



## Fixx

laura-jayne said:


> aww the pic wont show on my pc...*kicks it!!!*


Any better?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

:flrt::flrt::flrt:

and i almowt threw laptop outta window whan i couldnt see first one lol.... X x


----------



## farmercoope

As you know from EKF i loveee them! they're stunning, will be intresting to see when they start getting darker


----------



## kizzy21_uk

aaaahhhh sooooo cute :2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## laura-jayne

I can see now thank you!! they are adorable!:flrt:


----------



## bassy 1019

*poles*

very nice pics, as ive said before,very very interested in two hobs, which i want mainly 4 walking up the local woods. ur have to let me no.


----------



## Fixx

bassy 1019 said:


> very nice pics, as ive said before,very very interested in two hobs, which i want mainly 4 walking up the local woods. ur have to let me no.


As soon as we have some idea of what sexes the kits are I'll let you know. 

Her sister dropped her kits last night, found one dead outside the nest this morning but no more, and we can hear squeaking coming from her bed so some are alive still, but still early days.


----------



## bassy 1019

ok thats cool thanks


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx would love to se some pics of the parents if poss, when and if? also wot diet r u feeding them on?


----------



## Fixx

Tillie's 8 kits are getting bigger and more mobile now, I'll get some more pictures later. Millie has got 7 surviving kits, found one dead outside nest just after they were born, giving us a grand total of 15 kits...a few more weeks and it is going to be chaos here


----------



## bassy 1019

choas 4 you, when i relieve you of 2 hobs u will feel better.:2thumb::2thumb:. where is the best place to get leather harnesses from? dont want no cheap rubbish.


----------



## LoveForLizards

bassy 1019 said:


> where is the best place to get leather harnesses from? dont want no cheap rubbish.


Go for Nylon, much stronger, cleaner and your less likely to get "cheap rubbish". Leather splits easily and isnt suitable for ferrets as they drag along the floor and will split unless they are made of 'roo or goat leather (saying that, I might have a go at making a 'roo leather harness later..) and the nylon ones allow much flexibility. Hagen's are the best IMO.


----------



## laura-jayne

Are you selling these babies? once they are old enough.:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi thanks 4 the answer, where is the best place to buy a couple of nylon harnesses from? will have a look down pets at home tomorrow!


----------



## bassy 1019

i expect he is selling some of them:2thumb: as long as i get 2 hobs, u can have wots left!:Na_Na_Na_Na: lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards

bassy 1019 said:


> hi thanks 4 the answer, where is the best place to buy a couple of nylon harnesses from? will have a look down pets at home tomorrow!


Pets at home will probably sell them, you can buy them online aswell just google Hagen ferret harness.


----------



## bassy 1019

im also looking for a ferret coupler. thanks for answers love 4 lizards!


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx, just a quick question 4 you, are pure european polecat hobs larger than polecat ferrets? or is it down to indivigual ferrets, polecats?


----------



## LoveForLizards

bassy 1019 said:


> im also looking for a ferret coupler. thanks for answers love 4 lizards!


Ferret world....
Or make one, easy to make, can be made of the material you want and you can make them to the size/weight you want.


----------



## laura-jayne

bassy 1019 said:


> i expect he is selling some of them:2thumb: as long as i get 2 hobs, u can have wots left!:Na_Na_Na_Na: lol.


Ive got 2 overgrown hobs as it is hehe i dont think i need another hob! Wouldnt mind a little jill though =]


----------



## stoaty

bassy 1019 said:


> hi fixx, just a quick question 4 you, are pure european polecat hobs larger than polecat ferrets? or is it down to indivigual ferrets, polecats?


No real difference in size. There is a huge range of size in ferrets. The polecats I have seen have mostly been around a similar size. I have to add that although mine are not walked on harness's too much I have never had a problem with the leather harness's. The leather collars that are used in ferret finders last for years. If the leather does dry out then a bit of leather treatment does the trick.
Ian


----------



## LoveForLizards

stoaty said:


> No real difference in size. There is a huge range of size in ferrets. The polecats I have seen have mostly been around a similar size. I have to add that although mine are not walked on harness's too much I have never had a problem with the leather harness's. The leather collars that are used in ferret finders last for years. If the leather does dry out then a bit of leather treatment does the trick.
> Ian


Most FF collars are made of goat skin, though, as it is made to deal with abbrasion : victory:


----------



## Fixx

Kits at 12 days old, starting to get more mobile now and their fur has darkened some more. Mum is doing a fantastic job, they all feel nice and chunky, with very plump full bellies.


----------



## loulou

Hey Bassy, I hope you do not think I am teaching you to suck eggs and if so I do apologise but you do know if you get two hobs they will need to be neutered when they are old enough if you intend on housing and/or walking them together. If you know this just tell me to button it :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

they're gourjous lou, can really tell there starting to change colour and get rid of there baby white fluff!


----------



## bassy 1019

hi lou lou, yes was told this, have had polecat ferrets before, and had 4 males running together, no problems. if keeping two males to gether, what problems will i come across please? i have the money to get them done. but could you go in more details please about keeping them together please.


----------



## bassy 1019

also lovely pics, cant wait to see more!


----------



## bassy 1019

how long can two males be kept together before being neutered? if not neutered does fighting start between two hobs? need to no before problems arise.


----------



## loulou

Hey Bassy, I would personally neuter them because there is a chance they could fight when they hit sexual maturity (it doesnt always happen but its not a risk I would personally take). My vet will neuter males any when from 6 months old and most places recommend getting them neutered by December at the latest, if you get them neutered you need to inform your vet they must be neutered as a ferret is and treated just as a ferret would be. Neutering ranges in price so shop around I think down here (and we are more expensive than the majority) it averages around the £30 mark for hobs.


----------



## bassy 1019

will be getting both neutered if a purchase goes ahead.


----------



## laura-jayne

I had to get my two hobs neuterd and any hob that now joins them is neutured. When my first two hobs reaches sexual maturity they started to fight so i got them done i pay around about £40-45.


----------



## stoaty

I have found that if two males are brought up together the problem when they reach maturity its not so much of them fighting as they will already have sorted out the pecking order - unless a female is put in the same cage. The real problem tends to me the more dominant male trying to mate the other all the time.


----------



## bassy 1019

hi stoaty, thats the exact thing when i had 4 male polecat ferrets living together, nothing serious, but a lot of biting round the neck area. wont take any chances with pure poles, off to the vets, neutering for all of u.:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx any new photos of the babies/ both parents if poss, when and if.


----------



## Fixx




----------



## laura-jayne

They keep getting cuter!!


----------



## bassy 1019

they is looking very nice, cant wait to get my hands on them:2thumb:.


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx do you have a price on the poles as of yet? u can pm price.


----------



## Fixx

bassy 1019 said:


> hi fixx do you have a price on the poles as of yet? u can pm price.


You have a PM.


----------



## laura-jayne

Fixx said:


> You have a PM.


Hey would you possibly have any babies left? or have you sold them all? could you pm me if so =]


----------



## bassy 1019

i bet these have sold like hotcakes!


----------



## laura-jayne

mmmm i like hot cakesss :2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

laura r u buying any? i have 2 hobs on order:flrt:


----------



## Fixx

Millie, Mum of the first litter.


----------



## laura-jayne

bassy 1019 said:


> laura r u buying any? i have 2 hobs on order:flrt:


hehe im very much considering it! these are adorable! I cannot have another hob though ive got my 2 big ones with me at the moment and possibly a few more in the next few weeks. Wouldnt mind a little jill. 
Gotta pester the other half =] x


----------



## Ssthisto

Gorgeous - I must admit that having kept ferrets and having met Fidget down at Shropshire Exotics, I much prefer the European Polecats to ferrets.


----------



## Fixx

Fidget (Dad)


----------



## laura-jayne

Just reserved 2 females =] I must say i am one exited mummy! Im having them as my birthday present :2thumb:
Im going on holidays for a week then on the last day ill pick up these stunners on the way home =] PERFECT end to what should be a perfect holiday! =]


----------



## bassy 1019

good for you laura, will you be taking your jills for walks? my hobs will be going every day, when old enough.:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne

bassy 1019 said:


> good for you laura, will you be taking your jills for walks? my hobs will be going every day, when old enough.:2thumb:


I will indeed. =] Youll have to take some pics for me and ill do the same for you =] x


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx when ur ready, new pics of the poles please! i love poles:flrt:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx lovely looking male european pole, looks the part, very nice, would love to see the jill that u bred him to if poss please. if its anything like the hob,:flrt:. have you sold many as of yet? as maybe considering a third hob from the same litter:flrt: if poss!


----------



## laura-jayne

bassy 1019 said:


> hi fixx lovely looking male european pole, looks the part, very nice, would love to see the jill that u bred him to if poss please. if its anything like the hob,:flrt:. have you sold many as of yet? as maybe considering a third hob from the same litter:flrt: if poss!


woahh your proper keen mate hehe!! Tis good to see!


----------



## Fixx

bassy 1019 said:


> hi fixx lovely looking male european pole, looks the part, very nice, would love to see the jill that u bred him to if poss please. if its anything like the hob,:flrt:. have you sold many as of yet? as maybe considering a third hob from the same litter:flrt: if poss!





Fixx said:


> Millie, Mum of the first litter.


Here she is.


----------



## bassy 1019

very nice, dont no whos the best looking, hob, or jill! if the young poles come out anything like mum / dad, :flrt:. there every thing i was looking for:2thumb:.im no expert on poles but have studied and looked at many pics of poles, these are very dark, with a nice mask, exactly what i was looking for, nice :no1:, fixx. i love mustelids! cant wait for the lead to come out. sulham woods here i come.


----------



## Fixx

May have problems with a third hob from this litter Bassy, it looks like there are only two hobs in the litter...these two...



















...the rest are jills.

Second litter:


----------



## bassy 1019

have you any hobs from second litter?


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx if and when please, could you take a pic of the other polecat mother please. no rush dont disturb them on my account, but hoping she looks like millie :2thumb:, your first pole mother! im hopeing both litters are by the same father.


----------



## Fixx

I'll get a picture of her later or tomorrow, depends what mood she is in, unlike Mum of the first litter she wants blood...my blood...but she's only being a Mum. Both litters were sired by Fidget.


----------



## laura-jayne

these are fantastic! I am quite exited indeed! x:2thumb:


----------



## loulou

laura-jayne: They are very very sweet, I am trying to handle them as much as I can and theres one Jill that keeps licking my hand, she is so so sweet bless her but I am awaiting D day when she opens her eyes to see if she continues it


----------



## stoaty

loulou said:


> laura-jayne: They are very very sweet, I am trying to handle them as much as I can and theres one Jill that keeps licking my hand, she is so so sweet bless her but I am awaiting D day when she opens her eyes to see if she continues it


Hi there. Of course she will. She will show you she really cares by bonding to you, will more like binding - with her nashers.:2thumb:. Once they open their eyes and start moving around more they are even sweeter and so funny when they start playing with one another.


----------



## loulou

yeah that was what i was thinking Ian, will she keep up the licking or will it turn into biting we shall see :lol2:


----------



## stoaty

loulou said:


> yeah that was what i was thinking Ian, will she keep up the licking or will it turn into biting we shall see :lol2:


She will play nip cause of their higher pain threshold. Put something nice on your fingers let her lick. When she goes in with the teeth squeal and take the hand away. Give it a mo and then put it back and let her lick again. She will get the idea. Anyway blood letting is good for you and no one uses leeches anymore.


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx wil only be taking 2 hobs please. reason for this is nuetering in my neck of the woods is £80.00 each, have enough to cover 2 hobs, but not the third. hope this is not a problem for you.


----------



## Fixx

bassy 1019 said:


> hi fixx wil only be taking 2 hobs please. reason for this is nuetering in my neck of the woods is £80.00 each, have enough to cover 2 hobs, but not the third. hope this is not a problem for you.


Nope, no problems to us Matt, thanks for letting us know :2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx when will the 2 older hobs be ready roughly?:flrt:, as i have to resheet my aviary, which i will do this weekend, if the sun stays with us.:2thumb:. polecat walking here i come! when old enough of course.


----------



## laura-jayne

loulou said:


> laura-jayne: They are very very sweet, I am trying to handle them as much as I can and theres one Jill that keeps licking my hand, she is so so sweet bless her but I am awaiting D day when she opens her eyes to see if she continues it


 
Aww thats fantastic! I cannot wait to pick up my little girls!


----------



## LoveForLizards

If only...I need a job (or preferably just money lol)  

Are you allowing these kits to go out to breeding homes or do they have neutering contract?


----------



## Fixx

LoveForLizards said:


> If only...I need a job (or preferably just money lol)
> 
> Are you allowing these kits to go out to breeding homes or do they have neutering contract?


Contracts are not worth the paper they are written on LFL, we do our best to find good homes for them, but once we have sold them the responsibility for the animal goes to the new owners. If they choose to breed or neuter that is their choice. They all go with one of our breeder certificates with their (brief family tree) so the owners, should they choose to breed, have an idea of their ancestors and hopefully will look for an unrelated animal to breed with.


----------



## bassy 1019

i for one wont be breeding, pets only. not really interested in breeding. but i suppose thats my choice.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Fixx said:


> Contracts are not worth the paper they are written on LFL, we do our best to find good homes for them, but once we have sold them the responsibility for the animal goes to the new owners. If they choose to breed or neuter that is their choice. They all go with one of our breeder certificates with their (brief family tree) so the owners, should they choose to breed, have an idea of their ancestors and hopefully will look for an unrelated animal to breed with.


True. Its a bugger trying to find unrelated ferrets up here due to lack of history recording, let alone polecats!



bassy 1019 said:


> i for one wont be breeding, pets only. not really interested in breeding. but i suppose thats my choice.


Only reason I was interested was I am thinking of trying to get a male polecat to stud to one of the locals polecat jill's and have pick of the litter...that way, we both win! He gets new blood lines (he is seriously reaching for it right now), I get another polecat and there isnt so many related pairs breeding.


----------



## Fixx

Some of these (the first litter) are beginning the weaning process and taking solid foods and their colours are starting to darken. 23 days old now.


----------



## farmercoope

wow they have really shot up and developed since the last pics, they're stunning!


----------



## Fixx

farmercoope said:


> wow they have really shot up and developed since the last pics, they're stunning!


They are changing almost daily, their eyes will be opening in the next couple of days, then the chaos ensues :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Fixx said:


> They are changing almost daily, their eyes will be opening in the next couple of days, then the chaos ensues :lol2:


but its all exciting,

Have fun!!


----------



## Fixx

Mum of the second litter. She's a lot more defensive of her kits.


----------



## loulou

Theres one little hob in litter one that just cracks me up, I keep catching him sitting in the food bowl and poor mum I think has resigned to the fact hes not staying put now


----------



## bassy 1019

i cant believe how they have changed, they are totally different from the other pics. starting to get more like real poles. not that i would no really as i have only seen pics in wildlife books, and on telly. bring them on!:flrt::flrt::flrt:.


----------



## rox.bear

Hi , i also have a european polecat jill called Little Bear,hi lou and ray ,i wouldnt of had my polecat if lou and ray hadnt brung me back one from a really good breeder,im very lucky to have friends like lou and ray and little bears sisters r millie and tillie and they r all friendly.im having a hob myself to go with my spayed jill, ill be getting him neutered when old enough.
cant wait, im si excited.:2thumb:
thanks lou and ray for all ur advice and help, i have learnt alot.


----------



## rox.bear

shes 3 and half months old in this pic,shes as cute as a button.


----------



## rox.bear

*Little Bear*



rox.bear said:


>


 playing in the leaves and trying to get it in the bag.lol.


----------



## stoaty

My god Ray. If thats the bedding for your poles they really must live in a palace - lol. Great pictures. Once they start eating you will really see them take off and grow up even faster.


----------



## laura-jayne

rox.bear said:


> playing in the leaves and trying to get it in the bag.lol.


 Awwww shes stunning! 

I have to stop looking on this thread im getting to exited!


----------



## bassy 1019

rox bear lovely looking pole!: victory:


----------



## loulou

Bear is lovely isnt she :2thumb: shes popping round to keep Fidget company on Sunday as long as fidget behaves himself.

Hello Rox,

Ian thats their bedding yeah :blush: you know what I am like, complete overkill, you should see what the other mum and litter have for a bed :lol2:


----------



## boabloketony

OMG they are gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## rox.bear

she is lovely and very afectionate and she knows her name really well she comes when i call her and loves having long cuddles on the sofa with me and she also likes licking me on my face and hands, it was love at first sight.i really cant possibley tame her eney more if she was eney more layed back shed be dead.every 1 knows little bear in the villiage as the really tame cute polecat, i also walk her with my jack russel cross called shadow and there brilliant together ,they play and chase each other and they cuddle up really close together, i think shadow just thinks shes a tiney puppy, shes really gentle with other animales.its lovely seeing them together and im sure little bear and shadow cant wait to have another little 1 to play and cuddle up with.she follows me around the house and sqweakes to get my attention and her favourite game is hide and seek ,she gets really excited and she really cracks me up.she loves swimming in the bath tub and plays with a little ball that floats ,she really is a lovely polecat, id be lost with out her


----------



## rox.bear

ill get a recent pic of Little Bear now so u can see what she looks like now ,she has got darker as shes got older and her brown nose.they grow up so fast she will be a year old in july.


----------



## bassy 1019

hi would love to see a recent pic of her please!


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx would like to see more pics of how the poles r coming on later on in the week if poss.


----------



## loulou

Hey bassy, we have Roxy coming round tomorrow evening to join in the kit chaos so I will grab some piccys then for you


----------



## bassy 1019

thank you very much, lou,lou. look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Fixx




----------



## rox.bear

ive just been round lou and rays and the kits r lovely, i wanted to take them all home with me,lol.they are really dark and they are growing so fast and the two boys are a bit chunky er than the girls u can tell know.but they are so cute, i cant wait till they open there eyes and seeing what there do next, oh lou u are so going to have ur hands full, but dont worry ill be there to help,cant wait.
Little Bear is shatterd after playing with Fidget ,they were so good together,poor fidge he will be over the moon,when he gets his girl friends back,
bless him.but they r all doing really well and the mums r doing brilliant with there kits and i am tempted to get another 1 a jill and im deffinentley having a hob.:roll2::2thumb: i want them all,lol.


----------



## rox.bear

Lovely pic Ray,they r so cute.i cant believe how fast they r growing and how quick they r changing.:2thumb:.scarey


----------



## loulou

I will call you as soon as I see some eyes open Rox, then you will become tamer number 2 :lol2: I will supply the plasters should they be needed though:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne

Ahh i get more and more exited everytime i see it!


----------



## rox.bear

i cant wait to come round and help lou and ill bring some tubes and some toys for them to play with.im deffinentley getting a hob lou ,ive made up my mind, i think little bear wants a hob 2,lol.its going to be fun,but also hard coz i know ill want to take all of them home with me.lol.:2thumb::flrt:.but let me know,ill pop round and help out ,ill love it ,u know me.


----------



## bassy 1019

roxbear would not mind seeing some more pics of ur pole jill. she is stunning. make sure when u go round to see fixx, and them poles, give mine plenty of messing, want them nice and tame! feel free to give them loads of cuddles.:flrt:.


----------



## rox.bear

I will dont u worry when comes to animales im really daft i cant put them down im always cuddling and playing with mine all the time, im certain once u got ur hands on them there be like mine, soppy as hell:lol2: ,im going round there tonight to help out so ill make sure ill give urs extra fuss.
the two boys ur having are gorgouse and and very cute they were licking me and were curled up a sleep in my hands.
im getting 1 from the second litter a hob as well,i cant wait to bring him home and have long cuddles and walks with him and to go in with my little girl when hes a bit bigger.
:2thumb::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

lou and ray are going 2 put some pics of little bear and me together,soon i think when they have a min, they took the pic the other day of me and little bear when i went round lous and rays house with her.okay ill ask if they can put it up on there later ,when i go round.:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

Hi lou i read up that they start to open there eyes at the bigining of 5 weeks, so can happen eney time now ,how exciting.:2thumb:.ill pop round later and help out.ok.:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

lou im going to be spoiling this hob as well:lol2: i know what am i like.
ive got him a new sleeping sack coming on saterday and a hammock and a pocket pouch sack, and a c carry bag for both them to carry in and treats.i havent even got him yet and im spoiling him already i cant help it , i love them :lol2:,there worth it. :2thumb:.i got the ferret stuff if eney of u r interested is called Ferret couture on the web site,have a look im sure ur love the pin up page theres loads of cute pics of ferrets on there,its a brilliant site.:2thumb:.i deffinentley recommend it.


----------



## laura-jayne

Haha i understand what you are saying! I took my two hobs today to the vets today to have their bits sorted. But theres a huge petstore next door...whoops..bought some toys some hammocks a new blanky..etc...
Going to get a new cage soon for the babies..ehe opps =] x


----------



## farmercoope

laura-jayne said:


> Haha i understand what you are saying! I took my two hobs today to the vets today to have their bits sorted. But theres a huge petstore next door...whoops..bought some toys some hammocks a new blanky..etc...
> Going to get a new cage soon for the babies..ehe opps =] x


Im like that, spend all my money on them, i just cant help spoiling animals


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx, how are the baby poles coming on? are their eyes open yet? would like to see some updated pics this weekend if poss! also did you take any of rox-bears jill? no rush on the pics, if and when.


----------



## rox.bear

Hey lou

have they started to open there eyes yet,i hope they r going to open them soon ,i cant wait eney longer,:lol2:.let me know soon as it happens,i really ,really really excited,cant u tell.:lol2:

i cant wait to see how my little 1 is doing,hang in there in little 1`.


----------



## rox.bear

i cant wait to see some more pics lou and ray,please put some more on soon, there always a real pleasure to see , i love them all:2thumb:.


----------



## loulou

Hello Bassy and Rox, still closed but they are eating some food on their own now as well as pestering mum for milk. The first litter is going a nice shade of brown now too and they are wonderful. Second litter is starting to wander around the cage a little now but mum is adament they are staying in the tunnel :lol2:

We do have some piccys of Rox and little bear I will poke Ray when he does the next kit photo shoot and get him to stick them all up


----------



## rox.bear

uuuurrrrrrrhhhhhhhh, hurry up guys i want to see what u do next.cool lou i cant wait to see the next litter pol pics and see little bear and me.come on ray ,put them up please,:lol2:.i cant wait to have my little 1,i really cant,:lol2:.:flrt: .


----------



## stoaty

Lou for god sake tell them their eyes are opening before they batter down your door to check, lol. They sure will be going to homes where they will be spoilt rotten if their impatience is anything to go by.


----------



## laura-jayne

spoilt rotten?!? nooowa..i didnt just go but more toys :2thumb: I just got then a cute little snuggles bed too haha XD

How are the first litter doing? are they still drinking mummys milk? :mf_dribble:


----------



## bassy 1019

we need new pics up!:2thumb: more pole pics, asap!


----------



## rox.bear

bassy 1019 said:


> we need new pics up!:2thumb: more pole pics, asap!


 
Yeah.:lol2:.cant wait eney longer,:lol2:.:2thumb:.lets hope ur putting some pics on soon.:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

Ive got all his stuff ready for when he comes home and i really cant wait its going to be so much fun and he will have lots lots of hugs and kisses.he will be loved alot by little bear as well im sure, bless her.the last stuff for the baby pol will be arriving on saterday.then im ready to bring my new little 1 home.:2thumb:
ive got loads of new toys comming for them,they r going to love ,there think its christmas,lol.


----------



## bassy 1019

rox bear why dont you put some pics of your pole on here? would love to see her!:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

ur be happy to know bassy,they are starting to open there eyes a bit, when i went round earlier, 1 had 1 eye open and the other closed and some sort of done the same and had them closed again and had them half open it looked really funny and cute,they are also starting to go brown know and starting to lose the dark grey and becoming more like poles,they are all doing really well and u can tell from the hobs and the jills now by the face and body ,is a bit bigger,bless em.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:.
lou siad shes going to take some more pics over the weekend,she might be saterday,just have to to try and wait and see,:lol2:.but ur hobs r lovely and they r moving around alot more know and licking and lightly nipping its so cute.:2thumb::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

it was really exciting and i wanted to take them all home with me,its really hard letting them go back into the cage ,i could cuddle them all night, but its not long know only a few weeks,2 weeks 3 weeks max for the first litter,but unlucky for me got to wait 3 weeks or 4 weeks max,i cant wait eney longer,its seems like its taking for ever :lol2: .cant wait to take him out for walks and i cant wait for little bear to meet him.i hope it will be love at first sight.:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

i cant put pics of little bear on here coz my camras broke,i know i was so gutted but ur see them soon lou and ray said there put them up when they taken some of the kits,but ill try a different way of getting some up,some how ,im not very good on how to do it only with a camra.sorry.:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne

Im having two ladies out of the first litter so not long atall!! woo not long till i go on holiday either!! woohoo


----------



## rox.bear

laura-jayne said:


> Im having two ladies out of the first litter so not long atall!! woo not long till i go on holiday either!! woohoo


 
its alright for some,:lol2:.not long for u, ive still got to wait another week till i can take mine.once uv had urs.so un fair.:lol2:.:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne

ill be sure to post loadddds of pics in that week  haha XD x:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

got to recover my aviary roof this weekend, as the weather is good, due for my new arrivals, 2 smelly poles!:flrt::lol2:.


----------



## Fixx

Eyes are open and whilst they are still nursing from Mum they have started taking solid food.





















































#


----------



## LoveForLizards

Bassy you lucky sod :whip::lol2:


----------



## bassy 1019

wicked pics fixx!:flrt::flrt::flrt: im in love. :2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

uuuuurrrrrrhhhh they r so cute and its really nice to see them with there eyes open ,im sure there happy they can see know,bless them. weres some lovely pics of the girls,the boys r growing up so fast its really scarey how quickley they have changed.
oh! lou when will u have a chance to the pics of little bear and me coz i would really like to get that pic and save it on to my pictures.
when will u put some pics of the second litter up,so i can see my little 1,:lol2::flrt::flrt:.i cant wait to see how much hes changed since the last time i saw him.
i cant wait to bring him home with me,hes going to be spoilt with lots of love.:2thumb:
love the pics ray and lou.
ill show u the stuff ive got him when i come round to moz,his bed and toys and loads of treats for him and little bear.
:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

i cant wait to see some lovely pics of the second litter.:flrt:
what they all like now:2thumb:.:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fixx how these coming along now? hope they are all doing good, would love to see some new pics at the weekend if at all poss!:flrt:. i have noticed that one of your poles has white feet! is this unusually? might even be a rare one! lol:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

was supposed to say is this unusual?


----------



## rox.bear

i love that 1 with white feet its a shame its a girl,coz i would love a little boy like that 1 its very rare,its 1 of a kind.love it:2thumb:
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

bassy ,i saw ur two the other day they r doing great ,still getting bigger and looking more pole,not long know till they can go to there new homes,unfortunatly for me ive got to wait another week untill i can bring mine home.its so unfair,:lol2:.i think uv only got to wait 2 more weeks ,sunday.i bet ur be counting the days.:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2

I love love love love the one with the white chin. They are very gorgeous and well behaved at that age. They are going to be little monsters when they get older.

Marina


----------



## Fixx

Marinam2 said:


> I love love love love the one with the white chin. They are very gorgeous and well behaved at that age. They are going to be little monsters when they get older.
> 
> Marina


Yeah but lovely little monsters, if they turn out anything like Fidget or their Mums they'll be crackers.


----------



## bassy 1019

counting the days:flrt::flrt: for my little stinkers to come home:lol2:.


----------



## Fixx




----------



## bassy 1019

lovely photos!


----------



## danpug

How do these compare to ferrets behaviour-wise?


----------



## Fixx

danpug said:


> How do these compare to ferrets behaviour-wise?


Pretty much the same, bit more boisterous perhaps, having never kept pet ferrets it's difficult for me to compare. Fidget, the dad of this litter has been used for talks. He's entire obviously and a bit nippier and excitable at the moment as he is in the tail end of his season, but he loves human attention, his Brother Bandit (neutered) is at a local Zoo and is used for animal handling talks (They borrow Fidget sometimes too). Rox.Bear on here has a sister of the mum and she is so laid back it is ridiculous (Little Bear her polecat, not Rox.Bear  ).
None of them have ever drawn blood except for our other jill and she has kits so was being defensive. The jill in the picture couldn't give a monkey's what we do to her or her kits.


----------



## danpug

Ok thanks. How many are left now?


----------



## rox.bear

I LOVE THIS PIC!.:flrt:
I think its my favorite.coz u can see all of them including the mum millie,it just goes to show what a good mum shes being with her kits as well as with lou and ray,trusting them and not at all bothered.:2thumb: 

ill pop round later lou and ray to have another peek and maybe have a look at my little 1,were see how brave ray is feeling :lol2:.
cant wait see u later.


----------



## rox.bear

love to see pics of second litter lou and ray,if pos:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

cant wait to bring mine home,i wont be able to put him down.:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

Little Bear did the funniest thing today she was following me around the bedroom and i took my eyes off her a for a momment and some how she maneged to get on my bed and she was curled right up with shadow andmy teddie bear fast asleep,uuuuurrrrrrhhhhh.i hated the fact i didnt have a camra on me,momments like that u just wish u had a photo of.but i will never forget it,they stayed like that for over an hour.i loved every second of it.i love that little bear and shadow have a bond as well as me.
i hope the little boy will be the same with little bear and shadow.


----------



## Fixx

Some pictures of the second litter. Tillie (Mum) is not as cranky as she has been and was quite happy for us to have her kits out for a poke and a prod. She let us know enough was enough when she proceeded to collect the kits one by one and take them back to her nest.


----------



## stoaty

Put the babies on that back ground and I am not suprised the mum is wanting them off camera, lol.
Lucking great.


----------



## Fixx

stoaty said:


> Put the babies on that back ground and I am not suprised the mum is wanting them off camera, lol.
> Lucking great.


I'll have you know that is my favourite jumper. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

She was not over keen on my slipper either.


----------



## bassy 1019

wicked pics fixx as all ways:flrt:.


----------



## gnipper

Fixx said:


>


Do you get many wild polecats with a white bib and mits???


----------



## loulou

glidergirl said:


> See, the thing is ALL animals that are in captivity were wild animals at some stage!! When animals breed in captivity the young become more tame down the generations, these ARE 100% Euro polecats and they are also tame! Also ... we never said they were wild! These came from captive bred parents!! :bash:
> 
> These are NOT hybrids, they're NOT bred for showing and they're NOT used for working, they're pets.





stoaty said:


> Hello all. My first post on this forum and what a way to kick it off. I hang my head in shame, I am the breeder of the poles. :blush:
> I can assure you that they aint ferrets. If you know ferrets then 30secs in their company will tell you this more than me going on for a week. They are livelier, quicker, more alert and boy are they harder to tame. I have had ferrets for over a dozen years but dont consider I know it all. I was offered the chance to look after the parents of the babes on here and i had heard all the tales and thought 'no way'. They are nasty, agressive, need to housed seperately and will never get on with me. Well how long can u b??? It took alot more than the usual handling to calm them down and even then the female can be a little bit stroppy. Saying that when she was with the kits I only got a couple of friendly little stay back nips. My friend stuck his hand in and wished he hadnt.


Two quotes from past threads, these are/were the owners/breeders of our two females 



Ssthisto said:


> I believe it was Fidget we met when we went to Shropshire Exotics weekend before last - and he was GORGEOUS. Friendly to complete strangers, and very definitely NOT a ferret in any way, shape or form. I kept ferrets when I lived in the States and my mum and I rescued a couple from bad conditions as well; the polecat we met, although similar, was definitely not the same thing.


Quote from a forum member who has met our male Fidget, another respected member of the community, need I say more? ok I will

I did alot of research into polecats before I purchased my first and I found out some very interesting information such as the colour mutations for example, did you know some poleys on the continent are completely white faced (and I do not mean just the nose and mask I mean the whole face and neck) do you know the UK wild population is one of the darkest? anyway after looking back through your posts I have to say I am not overly bothered what you think or do not think seeing as you had a go at another forum member for feeding her dog a complete dog food and not reading her post correctly.

EDIT: you also seem to have the same problem another forum member did, these are not WILD polecats they are UK CB European Polecats thankyou

and I do not want this thread turning into a bitchfest like alot do on this forum I think its done well to stay polite especially when the E Poley topic can be quite a heated one at times.


----------



## bassy 1019

i think i wil be staying off here for a while,:lol2: is every body not happy on here? look at the poles and be happy! :flrt:


----------



## Kylie

gnipper said:


> Do you get many wild polecats with a white bib and mits???


 
no you dont but you do get throw backs they could have had an albino come out its nature!!. They are defo eu poleys you can tell by the fact that most of them only have a tiny bit of white if any and the mum and dad are perfect examples.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

after not reding most of this thread may i ask whats the diff between a 'normal' ferret and a polecat? i always thought the polecat was just a colour kinda thing??? 

Mc Spike x


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Would two jills get along peacefully? And could they live with an entire hobb when they didn't have kits? Oh and how bad is the smell?...

Thanks


----------



## Fixx

jerboa said:


> Would two jills get along peacefully? And could they live with an entire hobb when they didn't have kits? Oh and how bad is the smell?...
> 
> Thanks


Never had any issues with Fidget and 'the girls' living together, most of the time they'll share sleeping quarters with each other, occasionally they'll sleep apart. 
The smell? Fidget stinks, he's still in season, is as greasy as a greasy thing from greasy land and has huge kahoonas which doesn't help and it rubs off on you. The girls do not smell as bad, bit of an odour but nothing like Fidget.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

I suspected as much! Do the jills have to be bred (if not spayed) to come out of season? What is the smell like for their living quarters? If they had a shed an avairy style enclosure outside would my neighbours be able to smell them? (Obviously I'd keep the enclosure nice and clean but I used to know people with ferrets and you could smell them down the street! Mind you they did have a lot of ferrets as they took in rescues...) 
Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto

quilson_mc_spike said:


> after not reding most of this thread may i ask whats the diff between a 'normal' ferret and a polecat? i always thought the polecat was just a colour kinda thing???
> 
> Mc Spike x


"Polecat" is a colour of ferret (_Mustela furo_) - the colour is also known as *Sable* at least in the USA (but they're not sable antelope either!), but it is ALSO a type of animal that is closely related to a ferret (_Mustela putorius_).

These animals are actual Polecats, not polecat-coloured Ferrets.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Ssthisto said:


> "Polecat" is a colour of ferret (_Mustela furo_) - the colour is also known as *Sable* at least in the USA (but they're not sable antelope either!), but it is ALSO a type of animal that is closely related to a ferret (_Mustela putorius_).
> 
> These animals are actual Polecats, not polecat-coloured Ferrets.


ahhaaa but if there actualy polecats may i ask why an idiot like myslf think they look like ferrets? im not up with ferrets or polecats? so are they simular to ferrets?? 

Mc Spike


----------



## Ssthisto

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahhaaa but if there actualy polecats may i ask why an idiot like myslf think they look like ferrets? im not up with ferrets or polecats? so are they simular to ferrets??


For the same reason that hedgehogs look like other kinds of hedgehogs - they might be different species - or even different genera - but they're still pretty closely related.

Polecats and ferrets are "cousins" on the family tree. They have a pretty recent common ancestor (and in fact, ferrets MIGHT be the long-since-domesticated descendents of wild polecats - sort of like dogs - all dogs - are domesticated wolves). To someone who isn't really familiar with dogs AND coyotes, a coyote might look a bit like a skinny German-Shepherd type dog... but that doesn't mean it is one.


----------



## Fixx

jerboa said:


> I suspected as much! Do the jills have to be bred (if not spayed) to come out of season? What is the smell like for their living quarters? If they had a shed an avairy style enclosure outside would my neighbours be able to smell them? (Obviously I'd keep the enclosure nice and clean but I used to know people with ferrets and you could smell them down the street! Mind you they did have a lot of ferrets as they took in rescues...)
> Thanks


Same as ferrets they can be jill-jabbed to knock them out of season if necessary. 
I should imagine as long as the enclosure is kept clean your neighbour should not have too many issues, though this depends on what your neighbour is like I suppose. We have had no complaints/comments from ours, and we talk over the fence quite a lot so I am sure it would have come up in conversation by now if it was an issue. 

Quilson,
Polecats and Ferrets both have 40 chromosomes but like us (humans) and Chimps only share about 99% of genes. There is also a slight difference in skull morphology and dentition, ferrets have more 'crowded' mouths than Polecats.
Behaviour wise Polecats are a bit more high energy and boisterous than ferrets.


----------



## stoaty

Fixx said:


> Behaviour wise Polecats are a bit more high energy and boisterous than ferrets.


Come on Ray. 'A bit' thats a bit like saying a peregrine falcon is an active sparrow!! LOL. I think you are understating it a bit here matey, no offense ment. They will pick birds flying in the sky and watch them where as your ferret would have to walk up to one before they realised it was there. Any one who thinks that these are ferrets should really watch them even for 10 mins and the difference will be obvious. They are so more alert and active. They move so much faster.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Fixx said:


> Same as ferrets they can be jill-jabbed to knock them out of season if necessary.
> I should imagine as long as the enclosure is kept clean your neighbour should not have too many issues, though this depends on what your neighbour is like I suppose. We have had no complaints/comments from ours, and we talk over the fence quite a lot so I am sure it would have come up in conversation by now if it was an issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks. They sound like absolutely fascinating creatures to keep. I'm really intrigued by the idea of being able to walk them...


----------



## bassy 1019

thats what i will be doing to the two hobs which i will be getting, walking up our local woods, which will give them total enjoyment, also get rid of some of their energy, and i wont have to cut their nails hopefully!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Hey bassy, its your posts about walking them that have really got me intrigued...what what wold the optimum size enclosure for a pair? Obviously the bigger the better but what would you guys say as an idiots guide?


----------



## bassy 1019

hi jerboa, my 2 hobs that im getting, are going into a 12 foot long by 6 wide. i really have an outdoor aviary, with an outdoor enclosure joined onto it. i think its plenty big enough, but i will be walking mine every day, so they should have enough exercise. pm fixx, about the outdoor enclosure that your thinking about. really the bigger the better. fixx how them poles coming on? more pics soon please!:flrt:


----------



## Fixx

bassy 1019 said:


> hi jerboa, my 2 hobs that im getting, are going into a 12 foot long by 6 wide. i really have an outdoor aviary, with an outdoor enclosure joined onto it. i think its plenty big enough, but i will be walking mine every day, so they should have enough exercise. pm fixx, about the outdoor enclosure that your thinking about. really the bigger the better. fixx how them poles coming on? more pics soon please!:flrt:


They are doing well Bassy, will be a couple of days before I can get pictures though, Lou had our baby (Isobella) in the early hours of Sunday morning, I'm back and forth between the hospital, work etc., plus have all the animal feeds to do so I am a bit snowed under at the moment (7.00am-11.00pm non stop) :lol2:


----------



## bassy 1019

weekend is here 4 me so i need to see polecat pics to make me happy:flrt:, just a couple please fixx!:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne

Ive got my 2!!! and ohh my! They are adorable! Basey i saw your hobs too..you are picking up 2 stunners mate! You are one lucky bloke. My two are very vocal screeched most of the way home this was before they both pooed then played in it then fell asleep in it.:flrt: Then when we got home i got them out to play and they were attacking a stuffed cow i have. I then placed some water down and whoop in they got. hehe but they are now cuddled up in bed setteling in fine =] 

Fixx is a fantastic guy. Very willing to sit down and chat. He has the most adorable dog!!!! And im one very very happy customer =] 

Thank you =] x


----------



## loulou

i wish i could of met you, ray said you were lovely to chat to and fidget went bonks to say hello to you too.

any problems you have our details but i think you will be fine, they are mega noisy though huh, apparently quite large too in comparison to 5 days ago (i have not seen them for 5 days)


----------



## Fixx

laura-jayne said:


> Ive got my 2!!! and ohh my! They are adorable! Basey i saw your hobs too..you are picking up 2 stunners mate! You are one lucky bloke. My two are very vocal screeched most of the way home this was before they both pooed then played in it then fell asleep in it.:flrt: Then when we got home i got them out to play and they were attacking a stuffed cow i have. I then placed some water down and whoop in they got. hehe but they are now cuddled up in bed setteling in fine =]
> 
> Fixx is a fantastic guy. Very willing to sit down and chat. He has the most adorable dog!!!! And im one very very happy customer =]
> 
> Thank you =] x


My pleasure Laura, it was great to meet you and your partner.

Bassy, I am hopefully collecting Lou and Isobella from the hospital later on today and as soon as I get them home and 'settled' I'll do my best to get pictures for you tomorrow. You also have a PM.


----------



## laura-jayne

loulou said:


> i wish i could of met you, ray said you were lovely to chat to and fidget went bonks to say hello to you too.
> 
> any problems you have our details but i think you will be fine, they are mega noisy though huh, apparently quite large too in comparison to 5 days ago (i have not seen them for 5 days)


 
Hey theres no saying you wont meet me. If you have more in future i am sereously considering getting more! These are gorgus!! They have been named telula and layla i think hehe. They are big very big. Im going to leave them settle before i take pics as I dont want to disturb them to much. We will keep you updated on their progress with pictures and such.

I hope you and the baby are all fine =] keep in touch =] Thank you again! I cannot express to you how happy i am with these pair!


----------



## Fixx

Here you go Bassy, your two hobs. 





































More pics of the second litter to come.


----------



## Fixx




----------



## bassy 1019

thanks a lot fixx, cant wait to get them:2thumb:, hope fully will be soon. looking very nice.


----------



## rox.bear

HI ray and lou and baby isobella,
i hope ur all okay and settle in okay.

lou when will it be okay to pop round this week,no rush,just i dont want to disturb u and ray and the little 1,coz i know uv got hands full.

will i be able to bring my little boy pole home this weekend,i was hopeing i be able to ,less mouths to feed 4 u,lol.have a lovely eveining.

love rox. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.:2thumb::roll2::roll2:


----------



## loulou

Hey Rox, I am home alone (well me and Izzy) wednesday afternoon so if you are bored or free you are more than welcome to come round. I have a day with the inlaws Thursday though so wont be about then but I am home with Ray friday as well so its completely upto you my dear.

With regards to your little lad, we will see how he progresses, they are still a bit wobbly on their feet compaired to litter 1, I will have a chat with you when I see ya in the week


----------



## rox.bear

Okay lou r see u and little izzy on wednesday afternoon,cant wait 2 see u both.
thats all right lou were see when hes ready,cool.take it easy.rox.xxxxx.
oh ive got few more bits for Esobella ,girl stuff.see u soon.x


----------



## bassy 1019

should be picking my 2 hobs up fri hopefully, so cool! have waited a long time, cant wait.:no1:, big up fixx! i may even get more next year. we will have to see.


----------



## rox.bear

CANT wait to get my little boy,but i still got to wait another week 4 mine its so unfaire,its alright 4 some ,injoy bassy,ur 2 hobs r lovely they r nearly as big as mum,they r really gorgouse,ur love them,i do,lol.:2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

i walked my little 1 little bear and my little dog shadow to day down the beach they loved it and they were both playing together and chasing 1 another and digging and little bear found a small crab which she picked up she kept dropping the crab and then pick it up again and then she carried it to the rock pool and dropped it in and then she jumped in and shadow jumped in after her and both were in the rock pool and there was a little water full and she kept teasing and nippin shadow and hiding behind it again they r so funny together and they were swimming and splashing in and out of the water and little bear was playing hide and seek in the rocks and there were people down on holiday down the beach that kept comming over to see and stroke little bear and were very facinated and laughed when they saw little bear and shadow playing together and were amazed how little bear and shadow have got such a good bond together and how gentle shadow is with her and some of them were taking pictures of them together. then about 2 hours later she came to my feet sqweaking and started jumping and putting her paws around the bottom of my leg on me to pick her up and she crawled into my warm jacket and curled up asleep ,shes so cute.as we walked half way back home she popped her face out of the top bit of my zipped jacket and just looking at people passing and looking at shadow and licking me on my neck and arms uuurrrrhhh bless her.shes 1 of a kind.:flrt::flrt::flrt:
it was such a lovely day today with them both,good memmories,i will never forget to day,perfect.i love seeing my animales happy and knowing they r loved.


----------



## danpug

All being well i'm picking mine up on sunday, really looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

collected my new polecats today, wot beauties, ray i wish i had stuck to my guns and had the third male. they look so much better in the flesh. got home bout 10am, they had a good drink of water, followed by warm goats milk, which they both sat in my hand to drink:flrt:, they are so calm, any way both are in their new aviary home which is 12 foot by 6 wide, filled with tree logs and pipes which to hide in, also both are play fighting:flrt:, thanks for the free food, have left some food in a pot to help themselves, gave them some fresh meat, turned their noses up at it, will introduce slowly. a big thank you to ur dad for taking the time to deliver to bristol, also a big thank you to you ray and lou for some lovely poles, if i had of come down i would have brought more, the pics are nice but so much better in the flesh, any body wanting a pole, grab one quick they are so good, lovely temperments, so funny, more from me later, are let u all no how they come on.


----------



## loulou

Hello bassy, I am glad to hear you are happy with the boys, what have you called them?


----------



## Fixx

loulou said:


> Hello bassy, I am glad to hear you are happy with the boys, what have you called them?


Probably something like "don'tgobehindthereyoulittlemonster" and "noooogetoutofmytrouserlegyoufurryhorrorbag!" :lol2:


----------



## bassy 1019

have not named them yet, still a bit early, i like to have a good think about that. they have just had some goats milk with quails eggs for afters. the silly sods chased and rolled the eggs round 4 ages, in the end i had to crack them open, and put in a dish, where both ate till their hearts desire. both have their different personnalities,:flrt:, wicked polecats!


----------



## bassy 1019

i am so thinking about putting another aviary up to accomadate more.:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## loulou

funnily enough dad does that too, he just rolls the egg around and looks at me like an idiot :blush:


----------



## danpug

Thanks very much for mine both of you. Its been playing round the front room for a few hours and nicking the roast chicken off my plate! I should have bought both of them really! Then she decided to run up my mates leg and up onto his shoulder and this happened lol:


----------



## bassy 1019

good to see ur enjoying yours, been playing with my two today in the aviary, they finally have been eating a little bit of stewing steak, covered in goats milk, they really seem to be enjoying themselves, their already climbing all over the logs, and running up and down the pipes, they have a 15 min run and then its back to sleep! wot beauties:flrt:.


----------



## Fixx

danpug said:


> Thanks very much for mine both of you. Its been playing round the front room for a few hours and nicking the roast chicken off my plate! I should have bought both of them really! Then she decided to run up my mates leg and up onto his shoulder and this happened lol:


Our pleasure Dan, we are down that way again towards the middle/end of Jube and still have three jills available :whistling2:. Glad your happy with them, as I said yesterday any problems/questions feel free to contact us.



bassy 1019 said:


> good to see ur enjoying yours, been playing with my two today in the aviary, they finally have been eating a little bit of stewing steak, covered in goats milk, they really seem to be enjoying themselves, their already climbing all over the logs, and running up and down the pipes, they have a 15 min run and then its back to sleep! wot beauties:flrt:.


Glad they are settling in well Matt, they are finally in your grubby mitts, I hope you get as much pleasure out of them as we do with ours here.


----------



## rox.bear

HI lou and ray,is it okay to pop round later to have a little peek at the kits,just wanted to see how there doing and to see my 1.i havent seen him 4 a while.if not ill try and wait till wednesday,:lol2:.xx:2thumb:


----------



## Fixx

rox.bear said:


> HI lou and ray,is it okay to pop round later to have a little peek at the kits,just wanted to see how there doing and to see my 1.i havent seen him 4 a while.if not ill try and wait till wednesday,:lol2:.xx:2thumb:


In all evening Rox, any time you like.


----------



## rox.bear

*i like this 1 too*

:flrt:
im thinking of maybe having too coz i like this little 1 as well,i know what am i like.


----------



## danpug

Fixx said:


> Our pleasure Dan, we are down that way again towards the middle/end of Jube and still have three jills available :whistling2:. Glad your happy with them, as I said yesterday any problems/questions feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ray. I will have a good think about a second one.
Click to expand...


----------



## rox.bear

I cant wait for 2 moz lunch time,i finaley get to go and pick up my little boy pole ,ive already got his cage and his bed and toys ready 4 him when he comes,i cant wait 2 see little bears reaction ,i hope it will be love at first sight,her new boyfriend :lol2::flrt:.i am tempted to get a little girl i really like but ill wait and see to moz, u never know i might bring back 2 :lol2:.were see.
i wont be able to sleep 2 night:flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

hey bassy hows ur 2 doing,i would love to see some pics if ur too and see some pics of them in there bed or playing.love to see it and when mine has settled in ill send u some pics of my little hob,have u thought of names for them yet.:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

Hey Laura-Jayne hows ur too jills doing i bet there being spoilt :lol2:.
have u named urs yet,i would love too see some pics of ur 2 together and see how much they have grown and see them in there new home,:flrt:
i get my little hob 2 moz and once hes settled in are send u some pics of him and with little bear and shadow.:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne

:2thumb:Hey sorry i havnt been on here much latley. In the middle of a relationship breakdown. 
They are doing fantastic! They are currently up a freind of mine until i am settled back at home with my mum. they are deffinatley spoilt! glad to hear yours are doing ok!


----------



## farmercoope

Theyre gorgeous we need pics of them in there new homes getting spoilt!


----------



## loulou

we only have three kits (jills) left now  its so quiet out there, its amazing how attached you get to them in such a short space of time.


----------



## farmercoope

Me wants! lol


----------



## rox.bear

Urrrrrhhhh, sorry lou i feel bad taking away ur baby hob,but ur always going to see him but it must be wierd not having alot of the jills around.

hes lovely lou ,when i got him home he way playing in the bedroom with all his new toys but the 1 he loves the most is a mouse teddie with a little bell on the end of the tail,:lol2:,he kept shaking it and trying to kill it.
and when i started to eat my dinner which was sausage and mash sweetcorn and peas and i thought id see if hed like a tiny bit of sausage and straight away he wanted it and kept wanting more ,he really loves meat, i also put some dried chicken down for him and he loved that to and the ferret tonic, little bear and the little 1 kept sqweaking and licking each other trough the cage so i thought id get him out and see what happens and it was love at first sight im so happy,he kept following her and making noises and little bear was scruffing him and playing and he kept scruffing her back and then little bear had enough and he carried on wanting to play with her,right now there both asleep in sack together i wish u could of see them together but no worries at all.im really glad i got a hob 4 her.:flrt::flrt::flrt:.
thank u lou and ray,he will be loved alot by me and little bear and shadow.:2thumb:


----------



## stoaty

Now if everyone who every passed on little furballs had found homes like this for them there would be no need for rescue homes. Its great to hear your little one has settled down so well but then with hot cooked meals on offer I want to move in, lol



rox.bear said:


> Urrrrrhhhh, sorry lou i feel bad taking away ur baby hob,but ur always going to see him but it must be wierd not having alot of the jills around.
> 
> hes lovely lou ,when i got him home he way playing in the bedroom with all his new toys but the 1 he loves the most is a mouse teddie with a little bell on the end of the tail,:lol2:,he kept shaking it and trying to kill it.
> and when i started to eat my dinner which was sausage and mash sweetcorn and peas and i thought id see if hed like a tiny bit of sausage and straight away he wanted it and kept wanting more ,he really loves meat, i also put some dried chicken down for him and he loved that to and the ferret tonic, little bear and the little 1 kept sqweaking and licking each other trough the cage so i thought id get him out and see what happens and it was love at first sight im so happy,he kept following her and making noises and little bear was scruffing him and playing and he kept scruffing her back and then little bear had enough and he carried on wanting to play with her,right now there both asleep in sack together i wish u could of see them together but no worries at all.im really glad i got a hob 4 her.:flrt::flrt::flrt:.
> thank u lou and ray,he will be loved alot by me and little bear and shadow.:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

stoaty said:


> Now if everyone who every passed on little furballs had found homes like this for them there would be no need for rescue homes. Its great to hear your little one has settled down so well but then with hot cooked meals on offer I want to move in, lol


 
You can move if u was cute furry,:lol2:
u was right there would be no need 4 rescue homes.
little bear and the baby hob r great together im really happy with them both even shadow has tookin to him she loves them both alot.:flrt:


----------



## bassy 1019

both mine r doing great, seem to sleep a lot in this hot sun. how ever when i go in the aviary with goats milk and steak, they come alive, both still enjoying running through the pipes, in the shed part where i have cat igloos for them to sleep in, they seem to have fun jumping off of the top of it! both enjoy lunch time, breakfast, and supper of fresh meat and milk. two very lucky polecats, i might add.:flrt:


----------



## bassy 1019

forgot to add they seem to be turning in to real little hunters, when i take an empty carrier bag in to the aviary to clear the mess up they run after it so much, i have field mice living under the aviary, hope they dont want to move in to the indoor aviary, other wise i dont think they will survive to long. the other day i usually have magpies on the bird table, when one swept down and grabbed something in his beak, he got a baby field mouse. i suppose its nature.


----------



## morwenna

Here are some pics of our newly aquired girl settling in, she has a new name 'Raisin'




























And settling down for a sleep each night with her new best friend.










A big thanks to you Fixx and Loulou, we are very pleased with her and she has settled in very well.:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

shes gorgeous or however you pissing spell it! Why cant you be closer! lol


----------



## loulou

Thanks guys, she looks like she has settled so well so fast : victory: good luck with her, please keep us updated.

PS George was in the back room :blush: :blush: :blush::whistling2:


----------



## laura-jayne

hey all go check out my thread ive just made!
Loadsss of pics of the little guys in the nursery!


----------



## bassy 1019

did any body see animal 24 on wed, wild polecat release. very nice to watch. also hopeing for some wild shots on springwatch tonite!


----------



## gillsandgeckos

thanks fixx all 3 polecats doing well


----------



## bassy 1019

hi fix finally got both harness trained, both run very fast on the lead, faster than i can walk! the one with the mask will walk any where, the other one with the white face, will only go certain ways! so i have to pick him up walk a couple of yards, then put him down, he then walks home. one of them also grabs empty plasic bottles and wont let them go, he is mad. but both go for 2 long walks a day up my local park, both enjoy it, also it trims their claws down. the one with the more white on his face, is the dominent one it seems, but they enjoy the mad polecat war dance together. well happy with both, am hopeing to walk both together, which i have not tried yet.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Hi Bassy
I'm seriously considering Polecats for next year once my friend gives me their old working ferret shed/avairy style enclosure. Like you I'd be wanting to walk them. Are they easy to harness train and to walk and do they need vaccinations if they are being walked in the woods etc. Still at the research stage so any imput thankfully received... : victory:


----------



## loulou

:lol2: sounds like you have been having fun :2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019

hi it has taken about 10 days to harness train them, its hard going but well worth it in the end. they run around a lot, the looks on peoples faces when they run next to me on the pavement, they like it in the woods the best, they walk all the way home, maybe half a mile round trip. these would leave ferrets standing for speed. so glad i got them, maybe more coming my way! once they are trained they want to come out on the lead, they really enjoy them selves, i would not want to keep them just to watch them in a hutch, they love the outdoors for sure. get some they are good fun, but when harness trained, they look forward to coming out for a walk,i dont think it would be fair to them to get them all trained up and not walk them, also mine get 2 big walks a day, its a big task to do, and to keep up with it, but so fun.


----------



## rox.bear

MY little girl loves walks as well but when its really hot day ,i walk her in the evenings coz its a lot cooler by then and so she dosnt get to hydrated and hot coz they do drink alot and in the summer i walk her near the river so she can stop and have a drink or she wants to go in to cool her self down,, i also take her up the lake she loves it ,the woods and the big lake ,shes nakerd after walking all the way around it.

my new little ,i mean big boy now,lol,that ive called Moley hes doing great hes gonna be big and chunky like his dad and very dark ,hes just like fidgit soppy as hell more laid back than my girl wants cuddles more, i dont know if thats coz hes still young but i hope it dosnt change,,him and my girl have bonded really well they r unseperable hes always following her and cuddlying up with her in the hammock but he still wants fusses off of of me,hes a character like his dad.
thanks again lou and ray, im chuffed to bits. x x .:flrt::roll2:


----------



## bethany.orr

Hi, just wondered if you had any pure european polecat kits for sale or if you know anyone that breeds them. 
Thanks Beth


----------



## ilovemyboas

*hi i would love a really dark polecat*

message me if you breed any more this year, will 2 drive any distance 2 get one lol


----------

